# Maplestory mss32.dll help?



## kingsolomen (Feb 6, 2010)

I get this problem whenever i try to play maplestory "The MSS DLL file is installed in the Windows or Windows system directory - It must be installed in the application directory" after i click ok on that i get another error, "Cannot find Mss32.dll, Please re-install this application" I've reinstalled Maplestory twice and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

I had a look around and found this for you

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mss32

You have to download the file and extract it. Then move it to your windows32 folder...

Due to the fact that I haven't tested the file for viruses (I doubt it has), I'd recommend you virus-scan it before extracting it.

Hopefully this will work :wink:

Redeye3323


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

VirusTotal 41 Anti Virus Scan Results for 'Mss32.dll'


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does that mean it has 41 viruses on it 5NIPER? :O


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No, it's scanned by 41 Anti-Virus scanners.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

So it's ok then is it?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

When you've tried what I said kingsolomen then post back and we'll go from there...


----------



## kingsolomen (Feb 6, 2010)

No im sorry it didnt work.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, please run the following for me from a command prompt;

sfc /scannow (I have to admit, i'm not aware if this dll is a 'windows protected dll' - but going for a belt and braces approach)

When this finishes;

cd \

dir mss32.dll /s

...PLease post back the output of the above command.

Nb... I wouldn't personally recommend downloading DLLs from a dll download site. However if you do obtain dll's from a source you 100% trust, not all dll's can be just dropped into the OS, some require registering as components in the regstry using regsvr32.exe. We'll go into this if we need to later.


----------

